# wanted - Brake Discs r35



## Gtr_isy (Oct 3, 2014)

After a decent set of used Discs Front and rear for an R35. Cash waiting and can travel for the right set.

tel 07944797878


----------



## PhilEvans64 (Oct 30, 2018)

Front and rear OEM discs and pads taken off at 24,000 for Dixcel BBK and Endless pads. I am in Sandhurst, Berkshire. Please give me a call if interested on 07919 545646. Cheers Phil


----------



## Gtr_isy (Oct 3, 2014)

left you a voicemail mate


----------

